# New to Large FreshWater Tanks and Fish, advice and suggestions



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey everyone! New to the forum, and from what I have heard from friends and others that this place is the place to be, so here I am.

I have alway had freshwater aquariums throughout my life, but never anything as big as a 125gal tank. I had the oppurnity to buy this tank and stand for only $200, it was a steal so I had to take it.

The thing is, is that I have never had anything this big. Not sure where to start, and I have always wanted to have the larger cichlids, cats and inverts (such as lobsters, ect.).

Where should I start, what should I get, and what advice do you all have to give me? Open for any ideas, and suggestions. I really want to get this going very soon, at least with in the next couple of months. Also, not trying to spend tons of money (one of the reasons I went away from the idea of having a saltwater aquarium).


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice score!! I think the best way to start is to test your ph out of the tap water. That will give you a guideline on which fish will do best with what you have.

Also - what type of filtration will you have? 

And welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

The whole larger filtration systems and skimmers, kind of throws me for a loop. So any tips and suggestions on what I will need to get this thing going. Appreciate it guys.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess thats kind of what I'm here for, plus I'm all about getting the right information before I tackle any hobby or project. What filters, lights, ect. will I need? Currently, I have just the tank and the stand. I need everything else that you all will hopefully suggest to me. And thanks for the props, got really lucky with a friend of mine being able to work with me on the tank.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone have anything for me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

CinBos said:


> Anyone have anything for me?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/beginners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

For filtration that really depends on how much you want to spend. To keep it cheap you might want to go with 2 75-100 gallon power filters.

Possibly two of these: Aqueon QuietFlow 55/75 Power Filter - Up to 90 gallons - 13 in x 5.25 in x 8.25 | Power Aquarium Filters | Filters | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

That's one of the best I found for a decent price. You may be able to find way better ones. I'd say that would be the cheapest route in filters....

I don't know too much about filters but Everyone has told me to get Aqueon QuietFlow because of this: 

Double biological grids, including a unique wet/dry mechanism, provide an extremely large amount of area to support beneficial bacteria growth for bio filtration. (Unlike other power filters that aren't as geared toward bio filtration)


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Filtration would depend on what fish you want to keep....if you are after BIG cichlids, it would be essential to have 10-15 times the tank volume MINIMUM.

I would research some of the fish you want to keep before sorting equipment out.

Essential though would be TEST KITS (many use API Master Freshwater kit), Heaters (2 at 200w).

Skimmers are only for saltwater tanks so no need to worry about them for freshwater.

Research wet/dry filters which would require either another tank or some DIY on your part. Simple plastic pot scrubbies or bioballs are the best to fill them with.

*Research what fish you want (names) and we can help you out in accordance with that.*


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Tazman said:


> Filtration would depend on what fish you want to keep....if you are after BIG cichlids, it would be essential to have 10-15 times the tank volume MINIMUM.
> 
> I would research some of the fish you want to keep before sorting equipment out.
> 
> ...


What tazman said.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Termato said:


> What tazman said.


Im looking at oscars, Arowana, pleco, discus, blue or jack dempseys, green terror, and possible inverts. This is what i have been looking at. Not all of them, but those are the ones that have caught my eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

*From Chat*

I asked Mikaila about the fish you had in mind and your tank specs and this is what i got 

[Mikaila31] 12:37 am: you would use canister filters or a sump
[Mikaila31] 12:37 am: sump would be cheaper
[Mikaila31] 12:38 am: you would at least 2 big canisters

[Mikaila31] 12:42 am: only one he could have is a silver really....
[Mikaila31] 12:42 am: if that
[Andarial] 12:43 am: I love arrows though they are just too predatory for anything to be keppt with
[Mikaila31] 12:43 am: 125 might be too small
[Andarial] 12:43 am: yeah I think a 125 would be too small
[Mikaila31] 12:43 am: silvers are the only arrows that mix with other fish well
[Mikaila31] 12:43 am: and they get bigger then the others
[Mikaila31] 12:43 am: jardini look sweet, but they kill anything you put with them lol
[Andarial] 12:44 am: but they still have the possibility of eating anything you put in their tank XD


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I also meant to add loaches in that group. I do want to try and get a group of fish to school together. I did take the suggestions of reading the cycling portion of the forum. It sounds like I should get live plants to help further along the cycling process, and also counteract the bioload from the fish...Was I reading that right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Termato said:


> *From Chat*
> 
> I asked Mikaila about the fish you had in mind and your tank specs and this is what i got
> 
> ...


Sorry i was reading the chat, was that regarding my situation and tank? And what exactly are silvers, are they discus?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow my bad, completely missed what you said at the top of your post. I really appreciate you going out and asking someone that you knew for me. Good stuff. I'm looking at a sump of some sort? I did take a look at some canisters online, and man do those things cost some money!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

CinBos said:


> Wow my bad, completely missed what you said at the top of your post. I really appreciate you going out and asking someone that you knew for me. Good stuff. I'm looking at a sump of some sort? I did take a look at some canisters online, and man do those things cost some money!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a problem. You have no idea how much everyone on here has already helped me out (my fish are breathing because of everyone haha)

Yea they do. You can make one for way less...look in the DIY section. They work just as well. That way you can get some serious filtration while keeping the cost down.

The silvers are arrows. They were saying that they are the most compatible but all arrows are usually aggressive.

Tazman can help you out a lot more than I can. He will point you in the right direction.


----------



## JImi (Jul 19, 2011)

Leak test it as well? Or was it filled recently?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Arowana is a no, tank is too small, they need a 180g or bigger.

Discus need pristine water conditions and may not be the best for a beginner until the tank is totally stable.

Oscars, can be great to keep but I would only keep one in a 125g as they can be very aggressive with 2 or more fish unless you buy a pair.

Loaches, I would perhaps base your stock around the Clown Loach, makes for a colorful tank with a school of fully grown ones, they get large as well (12").

If it was me, I would look at Lake Malawi cichlids and consider _Placidochromis phenochilus, or __Protomelas spilonotus_as the "show fish" with yellow labs(_Labidochromis caeruleus_ ), _Pseudotropheus_ sp. "Acei" (yellow tail), and some _Iodotropheus sprengerae (Rusty cichlid)._


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

I am seeing a lot of good advise here BUT the central point has been missed. What have you got for water? PH high or low? Hardness? You are considering fish with varying water needs although most you have mentioned want soft acid water being South Americans. 

Test your water first then decide on fish. It gets expensive fighting Mother Nature. Select fish that are comfortable with straight tap water to start. As your experience level grows then you can start fighting Mother Nature.

As far as a filter my recommendation would be a ODESSEA canister. Mine is a year+ old and have had no problems. For $59 shipped it is cheaper than most HOB.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Currently I have nothing set up. Thats why I am getting the information from you guys to get started. The whole filtration right now is my main concern. I do plan on cycling my tank as well, I wanted to get everything running and as close to perfect conditions, and then I'll start to consider what fish I can and might add. I am steering away from Arrows now, they were a recommendation from a friend, but I am more than willing to take yalls advice about that. As far as the leak test, the tank was filled 3 months ago, but I was thinking about that alot. I want to make sure everything is suitable and ready before I go along with the project. I was thinking I will do a leak test, and if I have to reseal anything just to be sure, I will do so accordingly.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

mrbprint said:


> I am seeing a lot of good advise here BUT the central point has been missed. What have you got for water? PH high or low? Hardness? You are considering fish with varying water needs although most you have mentioned want soft acid water being South Americans.
> 
> Test your water first then decide on fish. It gets expensive fighting Mother Nature. Select fish that are comfortable with straight tap water to start. As your experience level grows then you can start fighting Mother Nature.
> 
> As far as a filter my recommendation would be a ODESSEA canister. Mine is a year+ old and have had no problems. For $59 shipped it is cheaper than most HOB.


What size tank do you have?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, this would be the time you might wish to paint the back of the tank Black so that your fish will show up real nice. Get an API test kit for the fresh water aquarium. The liquid, not the strips. Test your source water and let us know what your water parameters are. Call your water department and get information from them about the hardness/softness of the water. Then you can go from there. 


You know for sure you want Cichlids so you can get yourself some gravel that you like. Look up pictures of tanks then chose what you like to look at and begin moving forward from there. Can't wait to see pictures of your new tank as it progresses. 

Oh, and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Inga said:


> Also, this would be the time you might wish to paint the back of the tank Black so that your fish will show up real nice. Get an API test kit for the fresh water aquarium. The liquid, not the strips. Test your source water and let us know what your water parameters are. Call your water department and get information from them about the hardness/softness of the water. Then you can go from there.
> 
> 
> You know for sure you want Cichlids so you can get yourself some gravel that you like. Look up pictures of tanks then chose what you like to look at and begin moving forward from there. Can't wait to see pictures of your new tank as it progresses.
> ...


I appreciate that very much. Yeah I was wanting to go with the black background also. I will go ahead and get the things Ill need like the test kit, pump to clean the gravel, and I am also getting another 35 gal along with the 125 gal for no extra cost. I'll need to figure out how to work that into my project. And yes I am looking at the larger cichlids for my tank for sure. I do know where I wanna go with my tank, look wise, *but now I really just need to figure out the whole filtration situation (I know the filtration will be a bit different due to the large tank size)*. And I got really lucky, there are a few guys who are wiling to give me some of their gravel and plants to help only the cycling process, and he will also be hooking me up with some fairly large Jack Dempseys!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If you are thinking Jack Dempsey for fish, then in your 125g you have space for one fish or a pair. And that is all. Have a read of the profile, click the shaded name.


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the setup I am using in both my 40 and 75 for the intake of the canister filter. It utilizes gravel as both a mechanical and biological pre-filter. It has increased the interval between filter services to 4-5 months. Both tanks are heavily planted and way over stocked but working well.http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/30047/album/filter-p-u-3418/


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Really? A 125gal tank is only enough room for 2 Jack Dempseys? Wow! I would've thought there would be plenty of room for, say, 2 jack dempseys, 1 or 2 Plecos, and 1 or 2 Oscars.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

CinBos said:


> Really? A 125gal tank is only enough room for 2 Jack Dempseys? Wow! I would've thought there would be plenty of room for, say, 2 jack dempseys, 1 or 2 Plecos, and 1 or 2 Oscars.


Well I think what Byron was getting at was this: 

Compatibility/Temperament: Not a community fish. Best kept individually, or may be kept in a small group of 6 or more in a very large tank. Should not be kept in smaller groups due to their aggressiveness. As the fish matures it becomes increasing more territorially aggressive.

Read more: Jack Dempsey ( Rocio octofasciata) Profile


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Termato said:


> Well I think what Byron was getting at was this:
> 
> Compatibility/Temperament: Not a community fish. Best kept individually, or may be kept in a small group of 6 or more in a very large tank. Should not be kept in smaller groups due to their aggressiveness. As the fish matures it becomes increasing more territorially aggressive.
> 
> Read more: Jack Dempsey ( Rocio octofasciata) Profile


Oh, hmmm. I thought I have seen a lot tanks with Dempseys, Oscars and such. Kind of assumed they worked well together. What fish do you all think I should go with if I am wanting to include larger cichlids, like Oscars?


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea Cichlids get big thats how I ended up with a 300g many years ago. I had only 7-8 fish in it ranging from a 40 inch Tiger shovelnose cat to a 10 inch Red devil. My alligator gar was 36 inches and most of the rest were in the 12-14 inch range, I gave them up because they got too expensive to feed.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

mrbprint said:


> Yea Cichlids get big thats how I ended up with a 300g many years ago. I had only 7-8 fish in it ranging from a 40 inch Tiger shovelnose cat to a 10 inch Red devil. My alligator gar was 36 inches and most of the rest were in the 12-14 inch range, I gave them up because they got too expensive to feed.


Yeah definitly wanting to stick with the cichlids, a pleco or 2, and something else. I just spoke with a gentleman and he is willing to sale me canister, that flows 500gal per hour for only $100, he has only had it for 2 months.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

CinBos said:


> Yeah definitly wanting to stick with the cichlids, a pleco or 2, and something else. I just spoke with a gentleman and he is willing to sale me canister, that flows 500gal per hour for only $100, he has only had it for 2 months.


That sounds like a good deal. What kind of canister?


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Termato said:


> That sounds like a good deal. What kind of canister?


I'm not sure just yet, but I asked him if it would be effecient enough for the size of the tank and will amount for the waste that larger cichlids produce, and he said "oh yes!" He said I shouldnt have to worry about that water getting merky or the bio-load building up, and that I should replace the filters and such every 6 months. Ill get the name and get back to you guys so we all know what I have.


----------



## DysontheLoach (Nov 3, 2011)

CinBos said:


> Hey everyone! New to the forum, and from what I have heard from friends and others that this place is the place to be, so here I am.
> 
> I have alway had freshwater aquariums throughout my life, but never anything as big as a 125gal tank. I had the oppurnity to buy this tank and stand for only $200, it was a steal so I had to take it.
> 
> ...


If you like goldfish and dont mind what it takes to take care of them id say its fun and they are quite funny fish. 

If you like fast and aggressive id say go with sharks, Catfish are fun also, Im a goldfish community tank and i Love it. Welcome to the forum and good luck!!!!   :-D


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Not really feelin goldfish. I want to stick to larger cichlids and such. And obviously some bottom dwellers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Also thanks for the welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

What fish would you want most in the tank?

Perhaps make a list and then perhaps can work something out for ideas.

Kribs like to be kept in pairs, so if you can get a pair then great.

Another thing to take into account is what is available at your LFS or will you be ordering online.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> What fish would you want most in the tank?
> 
> Perhaps make a list and then perhaps can work something out for ideas.
> 
> ...


Well where I will be moving, there should be some very nice fish stores, but I do plan on making some purchases online also. Also I provided a list earlier on in this thread. Lastly, what is Kribs short for? Not sure what fish that is, I am still learning a bit.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Kribs is short for Kribensis.

Oscar, I would look at keeping just ONE and it also severely limits what you can keep with them.

JD or Green Terror would be about the only things.

Nothing smaller than the Oscar otherwise it will be a nice quick snack for it.

If you want Oscar then I would do 1 Oscar with a shoal of 6 or more Giant Danios and Silver Dollars. Syndontis Eupterus or a common Pleco as the bottom feeders.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Jack Dempsey is hit and miss with an Oscar but a Convict cichlid would work.

The smaller dither fish as such will work as well with them.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

CinBos said:


> Well where I will be moving, there should be some very nice fish stores, but I do plan on making some purchases online also. Also I provided a list earlier on in this thread. Lastly, what is Kribs short for? Not sure what fish that is, I am still learning a bit.


If your interested in the larger cichlids such as Oscars and Jack Dempsey you might wanna take a look at severums as well note that rotkeil severums are a different species that stays smaller then the typical green severum and its color morphs. 

Here is a list you might like as far as Oscar and JD go.
1x Oscar
1x Jack Dempsey
6x Silver dollar
6x Blue botia (idk if smaller species such as yoyo's would work with an oscar but if they did that would free up more room for larger schools)
*Make sure to have LOTS of decorations that are not easily moved. They will be needed for territory lines between the oscar and the Jack. Oscars are notorious for rearganing their tanks and can break heaters/pull apart filter intakes so a in line heater would be best with a canister filter.*
With oscar, jack dempsey and silver dollars you might as well give up any hope of having it planted if you wanted it to have live plants.

Other fish you might enjoy are fire eel, Black ghosts knife, Bichir, medium to large species of barb.
Personally if I had a 125 i'd probably go with something like this.

1x Severum (Red spot is my fav but green or gold if money is an issue, i know it would be for me)
1x Blue acara
1x Fire eel (or maybe I would go with a black ghost knife/bichir one of the three, I have a slight thing for the oddball fish though if you couldn't tell)
10x Tiger Barb
10x Turquoise Rainbowfish (easiest available to me but any larger species of rainbowfish would probably work and so would giant danios)

With something like this you would have something for every part of the tank and it should be busy but not too busy. Also the eel might need to be fed directly with a turkey baster or something. This is also assuming you have water soft enough for these fish.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

*Great Post!*



Philnominal said:


> If your interested in the larger cichlids such as Oscars and Jack Dempsey you might wanna take a look at severums as well note that rotkeil severums are a different species that stays smaller then the typical green severum and its color morphs.
> 
> Here is a list you might like as far as Oscar and JD go.
> 1x Oscar
> ...


Very good post man. I appreciate the help. From what I have been hearing from everyone, the prettier colorful fish seem to be the most aggressive and less compatible with other fish.

Got one more question for everyone, and I think I am all set.

Say I were to go away from the Oscar thing, what other cichlids can I go with that are fairly big (roughly 8in or more) that are beautiful in color and size that are well compatible with more fish. Cause from what I am takign from everyones advice, is that Oscars really limit my option for other fish in the tank.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Tazman said:


> Jack Dempsey is hit and miss with an Oscar but a Convict cichlid would work.
> 
> The smaller dither fish as such will work as well with them.


I have read that a convict is not a good match with oscars because convicts often times will kill oscars who try to bully them though i have no experience myself with oscars or convicts.

At any rate, ALL cichlids have their own personalities. Some are as peaceful as can be and some seem to be the spawn of satan himself. Just try to get them at the same time and as young as possible so they can grow up together. That with lots of territory markers/hiding spots/break in line of sight is probably the best combo for mixing them.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Philnominal said:


> I have read that a convict is not a good match with oscars because convicts often times will kill oscars who try to bully them though i have no experience myself with oscars or convicts.
> 
> At any rate, ALL cichlids have their own personalities. Some are as peaceful as can be and some seem to be the spawn of satan himself. Just try to get them at the same time and as young as possible so they can grow up together. That with lots of territory markers/hiding spots/break in line of sight is probably the best combo for mixing them.


I really do like this site, but one thing I cant seem to get all the info on, is different cichlids and their sizes. Whats a good website to go to to see all of this and possibly purchase this fish.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

CinBos said:


> Very good post man. I appreciate the help. From what I have been hearing from everyone, the prettier colorful fish seem to be the most aggressive and less compatible with other fish.
> 
> Got one more question for everyone, and I think I am all set.
> 
> Say I were to go away from the Oscar thing, what other cichlids can I go with that are fairly big (roughly 8in or more) that are beautiful in color and size that are well compatible with more fish. Cause from what I am takign from everyones advice, is that Oscars really limit my option for other fish in the tank.


Check out severums, often called poor mans discus. Still have personality, more peaceful (well tend to be, cichlids have minds of their own) There is the more common Green severum with Red dot and Gold color morphs then there is the Rotkeil severum which tend to stay smaller. The rotkeil maxes at about 8-10 inches and the Green at about 10-12.

There are also angels, (best kept in schools I only have 1 because my mom brought it home from the fish store, suprising mount of personality in him)

Blue Acara max out between 6-8 and tend to be on the peaceful side as well.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry about the double post but also a good site to help you figure out what you want to stock is aqadvisor.com. You can input your ideas and tank size and figure out (rough guidelines, not rigid rules) of what would work with what.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

CinBos said:


> I really do like this site, but one thing I cant seem to get all the info on, is different cichlids and their sizes. Whats a good website to go to to see all of this and possibly purchase this fish.


We have already mentioned the fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top. All of the fish so far mentioned are included, with info on their size, minimum tank, compatibility, etc.

If the name (common or scientific) used in the profile is typed the same in a post, it will shade and you can click on that for that profile. Examples:
Oscar
Jack Dempsey
Severum
Kribensis
Convict Cichlid


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Philnominal said:


> 1x Severum (Red spot is my fav but green or gold if money is an issue, i know it would be for me)
> 1x Blue acara
> 1x Fire eel (or maybe I would go with a black ghost knife/bichir one of the three, I have a slight thing for the oddball fish though if you couldn't tell)
> 10x Tiger Barb
> 10x Turquoise Rainbowfish (easiest available to me but any larger species of rainbowfish would probably work and so would giant danios)


I just realized with this list there is something missing. The bottom dweller that you want. You could switch out the bichir/ghost knife/ fire eel for a cleaning crew or one larger scavanger catfish.

With a cleaning crew in mind (and since you like plecos thinking back on how you said you enjoyed them another stocking list (revision of the one quoted) suggestion from me would be:
1x Severum
1x Blue Acara
10x Tiger Barb
10x Rainbowfish
8x Panda Garra
1x Royal PLeco

The pleco should stay small enough for a 125 and is a really nice looking one, though you will have to suppliment with zucchini and algae wafers

The Panda Garra are the fish that they used to use for pedicures. They are a really neat looking fish and are fairly active. You can get them to eat the dead skin off your hands/arms while holding an algae wafer and eventually they will start doing it on their own without the wafer for enticement.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Panda Garra would be eaten in a matter of seconds with those fish...they only grow to 6-7cm's compared to the other fish.

Convicts work with Oscars, they are small enough and tough enough to stand up to an oscar.

Am still going to stick with my recommendation of 
1Oscar with a shoal of 6 or more Silver Dollars. Syndontis Eupterus or a Common Pleco as the bottom feeder.
​


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

For your info

Check Here


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Tazman said:


> Panda Garra would be eaten in a matter of seconds with those fish...they only grow to 6-7cm's compared to the other fish.
> 
> Convicts work with Oscars, they are small enough and tough enough to stand up to an oscar.
> 
> ...


Panda garra grow more then 6-7 cm. Take a look at Mikiala13's

As for common pleco, thats a unwise decision as they get lazy when they get big and get much bigger then something like a royal.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Great info guys. I think we may have talked about this, but what if i were to steer away from oscars, and stick with other cichlids. Im really digging that blue dempsey (but i feel i keep seeing that those are way too aggressive) and a few other cichlids. None of the ones ive looked at went over 8 or 10 inches. Any thoughts on sticking with a bit smaller cichlids, and not necessarily oscars and such?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

CinBos said:


> Great info guys. I think we may have talked about this, but what if i were to steer away from oscars, and stick with other cichlids. Im really digging that blue dempsey (but i feel i keep seeing that those are way too aggressive) and a few other cichlids. None of the ones ive looked at went over 8 or 10 inches. Any thoughts on sticking with a bit smaller cichlids, and not necessarily oscars and such?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which ones are you looking at? Most that come to mind are highly aggressive.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a really long list!!! Should I just make a list and post it on here so everyone has a better idea of what im thinking about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

CinBos said:


> I have a really long list!!! Should I just make a list and post it on here so everyone has a better idea of what im thinking about?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, also if you want I am in chat and can try to help out where I can.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Post your list...and we can offer help.

Common plecos are more than capable of being supported in a 125g tank.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

CinBos, do you have any other aquariums set up?

-----

Also because you are finding your equipment, shouldn't you consider filling the tank very soon?


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Tazman said:


> Post your list...and we can offer help.
> 
> Common plecos are more than capable of being supported in a 125g tank.


They are indeed, doesn't mean there are not better options. Its a matter of preference. a 2 foot monster taking up substantial space in my tank that is only 5 foot long doesn't sound very good to me. It might to the OP though. I'm just trying to recommend less common (pun intended) possibly destructive behemoth that takes up much of a tanks usable biofiltration.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Acei cichlid *peaceful 6in
Compressixeps cichlid ***peaceful 11in
Blue johanni cichlid. **Aggressive 5in
Blue peacock cichlid. Semi agg 7in
Bumblebee cichlid. *Aggressive. 8in
Buttikoferi cichlid. *Aggressive 1ft
Calvus cichlid *aggressive 6in
Cobalt blue zebra cichlid *semi agg 6in
Dedemasoni cichlid *semi agg 5in
Duboisi cichlid semi agg 5in
Electric blue aggressive 8in
Electric yellow cichlid semi agg 5in
Frontosa cichlid *seni agg 1ft 3in
Fuelleborni cichlid aggressive
Gold head compressicep agg 6in
Gold sexfasciatus cichlid semi agg 6in
Kenyi cichlid aggressive 6in
Moorei cichlid aggressive 9in
Tretocephalus cichlid *aggressive 6 in
Ventustus cichlid *aggressive 10in
Yellow peacock cichlid semi agg 5in
Yellow borleyi cichlid *aggressive 8in

These are all the african cichlids I would like. Obviously not all, lol, but all of these look cool and size is good. I have provided the tempermants and sizes to give everyone a better idea of what I'm looking at.

I will give more. Honestly, just going down the list off of liveaquaria.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of those are no longer called those names they have been renamed.

I would not recommend some of those fish to someone who is only starting out in Africans, they are simply too aggressive and you would end up with dead fish if not setup in the correct ratios of male - female or with compatible fish.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

_Dimidiochromis compressiceps (Malawi eye Biter) - _ABSOLUTE NO to a beginner, they are a terror in any tank.

I would stick with the more peaceful fish until you have some experience with Lake Malawi cichlids.

If you want some of the aggressive species, it would be essential to have another tank ready to put fish in, if aggression was too great, or your local fish store taking it back.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are all the new world cichlids

Firemouth cichlid *semi agg 6in
Green texas cichlid semi agg 1ft
Red devil cichlid agg 1ft
Green severum *semi agg 8in
Pink convict cichlid agg 6in
Black convict cichlid agg 6in
Gold severum semi agg 8in
Jack dempsey agg 10in
Salvini cichlid agg 6in
Red star flower horn cichlid semi agg 10in
Red parrot semi agg 8in
Texas cichlid agg 1ft
Port acara semi agg 5in
Uaru cichlid semi agg 10in
Electric blue jack dempsey agg 10in
Green terror semi agg 8in
Keyhole cichlid semi agg 6in
Threadfin geophagus semi agg 10in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

OK, you need to pick either Lake Malawi or New World.

There is a big difference in the care of them and what water parameters they require.


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is a link to recommended setups for the various cichlids who gets along with who and how many of each. Aquarium Quick Reference Resources - Cichlid Keeping


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Better link is here


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Cuvier bichir semi agg 1ft
Ornate bichir semi agg 2ft 1in
Banded leporinus semi agg 1ft
Opaline gourami semi agg 6in
Blue gourami semi agg 6in
Gold gourami semi agg 6in
Columbian shark peaceful 10in
Clown loach peaceful 1ft
Dojo loach peaceful 2ft4in
Trinidad pleco peaceful 11in
Sailfin pleco peaceful 1ft 6in
Royal pleco peaceful 1ft 4in
Bala shark *semi agg 1ft 4in
Albino rainbow shark semi agg 6in
Gold algae eater semi agg 1ft
Chinese algE eater seni agg 10in
Whiptail cat peaceful 7in
Black ghost knifefish semi agg 1ft 6in
Elephant nose semi agg 9in
Leopard ctenopoma aggressive 6in
Crocodile fish semi agg 7in
Fire eel semi agg 2ft
Glass knifefish peaceful 1ft 4in
Gold datnoid semi agg 1ft 4in
Needle nose gar agg 1ft 3in
Peppermint crocodile fish semi agg 5in
Prehistoric dragon goby, semi agg 2ft
Red tail barracuda aggressive 11in
Rope fish peaceful 2ft 11in
Silver dollar peaceful 6in
Tire track eel semi agg 2ft 6in
Zig zag yellow tail eel semi agg 7in
Blue night lobster semi agg 1ft
Freshwayer clams
Black scorpion lobster semi agg 1ft
Hanners cobalt blue lobster seni agg 4in
Mini/fiddler crab peaceful 2in
Red lobster semi agg 5in
Sunburst fire lobster semi agg 1ft
Viper shrimp peaceful 6in
Any type of shrimp

These are the other species and inverts tht caught my eye. I am going to look over what every says.

Also, my friend is including a 35gal tank with the purchase of
The 125gal and its stand. I saw someone asked if I plan on having another tank set up while this one is going and I can if need be and you all recomment it. And no I do not have a tank set up currently,but i do have experience with some cihlids, but just smaller cichlids, and just as alot of you have said, they have been hit or miss tempermant wise when I did have them. 

The reason I am asking so many questions is because I am not used to larger cichlids, and also I have never in my life had a 125gal tank before, only a 30gal, so the whole size difference does throw me for a loop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman awesome link!!! That is very helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Same to you mrbprint. The best links i have been given yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Termato said:


> CinBos, do you have any other aquariums set up?
> 
> -----
> 
> Also because you are finding your equipment, shouldn't you consider filling the tank very soon?


No, no tanks set up currently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> OK, you need to pick either Lake Malawi or New World.
> 
> There is a big difference in the care of them and what water parameters they require.


Tazman, which do you think would be best. Honeslty either group I would be please with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Lake Malawi.

If you wanted a big centerpiece fish then you are looking at the aggressive species..this is the same for almost any big fish either New World or Malawi. The big ones are natural predators.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> Lake Malawi.
> 
> If you wanted a big centerpiece fish then you are looking at the aggressive species..this is the same for almost any big fish either New World or Malawi. The big ones are natural predators.


So I am not able mix Malawi cichlids with other cichlids, or is just going to be all malawi?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok, here is what I would do, by the way, is this tank 72" long?

Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus "
Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus 
Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) 
Nimbochromis venustus 
Sciaenochromis fryeri 

*Peacocks *
any of them.
*
Mbuna *
Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I)
Acei


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> Ok, here is what I would do, by the way, is this tank 72" long?
> 
> Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus "
> Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus
> ...


Yes 18x72
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

CinBos said:


> Yes 18x72
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


fill it fill it fill it!  I'm all for starting new projects hahaha


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I know went through reptile faze, went all out for that and now i do badly want to get back in the fishes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone interested PM me your Email and I will send a video of my 75 Malawi African tank. I have not figured how to upload video to this site. Lots of color and action.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Just checked what time of canister I have. It is a Marineland 3 Stage canister which cycles 530gph. The tank I received also came with 2 hang on filtration systems too. Also just got a Hydro Circulation pump that cycles 1050gph, and I'll probably get a smaller Circulation pump for the other side of the tank. I'm slowly getting there. I need to go out and buy a class top for the tank itself, didnt come with one when I got it. *Everything sound good?*


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

75g Malawi African tank 20120204_8.AVI - YouTube


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Very impressive. Tell me alittle bit about your set up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

3 Ruby Peacocks-1m 3f 4 Yellow Labs 2 Bumblebees 2 red Zebras

Mbuna (Labs, zebra, bumblebee) should not be mixed with peacocks.

Bumblebee ( Pseudotropheus crabo) is capable of killing everything in that tank. If it decides it wants to turn aggressive which it naturally is. If they are both male, they will fight to the death.

The red zebra and yellow labs will crossbreed and give you hybrid fry.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait...Tazman, is that your tank or are you just commenting on Prints tank? If younare just commenting on Prints tank, how do you know everything thats in there? Impressive!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It is mrbprint's tank I am talking about.

I have been keeping African cichlids for a long time and I have had a lot of them, in tanks ranging from 32g to 240g with the biggest cichlids.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> It is mrbprint's tank I am talking about.
> 
> I have been keeping African cichlids for a long time and I have had a lot of them, in tanks ranging from 32g to 240g with the biggest cichlids.


Wow! Impressive, oh yeah whats your username over on the cichlid forums? I thought I came across you on a thread posted over there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Tazman said:


> PM sent.


Appreash
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrbprint (Sep 2, 2011)

Tazman said:


> 3 Ruby Peacocks-1m 3f 4 Yellow Labs 2 Bumblebees 2 red Zebras
> 
> Mbuna (Labs, zebra, bumblebee) should not be mixed with peacocks.
> 
> ...


Taz I appreciate your input but it is advise like yours that made me shy away from Africans for a long time. You are right on the money on whats shown but missed 2 because they were not in that video. Here is a vid taken today. At the end is a shot of one of two fry I hope you can identify for me. I thought when they first showed up was Ruby Peacocks but I am not sure. I believe they are from 2 different broods since they originally showed up at different times in different sections of the tank and there is a very significant size difference between them. For the moment anyway the male Peacock is the holy terror of the tank.

african tank.wmv - YouTube


----------

